# Ciudad de Huancavelica - La Villa Rica de Oropesa :)



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Y buehhh hace tiempo habìa recopilado estas fotos por todo el ciberespacio y ahora tengo tiempo de hacer el thread respectivo, empecemos :

*Datos Generales:*

La ciudad de Huancavelica tiene un clima frío y lluvioso. 
La temperatura media anual máxima es 16,2ºC (61,2ºF) y la mínima 2,3ºC (36,1ºF).

La temporada de lluvias se inicia en setiembre y concluye en abril.

La ciudad de Huancavelica limita por:

el norte con Tayacaja, 
al sur con Huaytará y Angares, 
al oeste con Castrovirreyna y 
al este con Acobamba 



















*Vías de acceso*

*Terrestre:* Existen varias rutas:

Lima - Huancavelica (vía Pisco 499 Km.) con una duración de 11 horas en auto

Lima - Huancavelica (vía Huancayo 457 Km.) con una duración de 12 horas en auto.

Ica - Huancavelica (346 Km.) con una duración de 12 horas en auto.

Ayacucho- Huancavelica (vía Rumíchaca 244.90 Km.) con una duración de 6 horas en auto. 

De Huancayo pueden tomar el tren hasta Huancavelica. El tren expreso toma unas 3 a 4 horas y el tren ordinario (ver foto) toma aproximadamente 6 horas.​
*Historia*

*L*a ciudad de Huancavelica fue fundada por el alcalde Mayor de Minas Francisco de Angulo el 4 de Agosto de 1571, con el nombre de *Villa Rica de Oropesa*, 7 años después del descubrimiento de la minas de mercurio, por la real orden del Virrey Toledo, Conde de Oropesa.








Huancavelica fue fundada con la finalidad de ejercer un mejor control de los impuestos por parte de la corona española.

*En esa época del virreinato las minas de azogue de Santa Bárbara ubicada a 3,675 m.s.n.m. en los Andes centrales era la segunda más importante mina del continente americano después de las minas de Potosí en Bolivia, cambiando el destino de Huancavelica radicalmente.*

Los españoles impulsaron la explotación de las grandes minas de azogue (mercurio) de Santa Bárbara, haciendo trabajar a la población indígena en condiciones inhumanas.

Su estratégica ubicación geográfica la convirtió en un lugar clave para el comercio interandino, este factor, sumado a la inmensa riqueza proveniente de las minas de mercurio, propició la formación de grandes fortunas locales durante la colonia. 

Testimonio de este pasado de riqueza son las grandes casonas que engalanan las calles céntricas de la ciudad. 

Pero la riqueza tuvo un paso fugaz por estas tierras. En el siglo XVII, como consecuencia del agotamiento de los yacimientos mineros, Huancavelica inició su paulatina decadencia como centro urbano. 

En el siglo XIX, la ciudad fue escenario de importantes levantamientos indígenas, como el de Mateo Pumacahua (1814), líder indígena que se sublevó repetidas ocasiones contra la opresión de los españoles.

Fue reconocida como ciudad el 21 de Junio de 1825.

















*Plaza de Armas de la ciudad de Huancavelica:*

Plaza de Armas de la ciudad de Huancavelica. Zona central y base de la creación de Huancavelica, como la “Villa Rica Oropesa”, en su contorno se instalaron instituciones como la Prefectura, Municipalidad, Cárcel y otros, cuyo estilo arquitectónico colonial es conservado.


























*Iglesia Catedral de San Antonio*

Iglesia Catedral de San Antonio, está ubicado en la Plaza de Armas, posee un frontis estilo barroco construido con piedra roja traída desde la zona de Puka Rumi.

Mantiene un mural huancavelicano del siglo XVII, un altar tallado en madera y recubierto en Pan de Oro, se pueden ver láminas de plata, lienzos de la escuela Cuzqueña y Huamanguina.













































​
*Iglesia de Santa Ana*

Iglesia de Santa Ana, está ubicada en la Plaza Ramón Castilla s/n. Es la primera iglesia en la Villa Rica de Oropesa, después de su fundación en 1,576.

En sus altares se encuentra las efigies del “Señor de los Azotes” y la “Virgen del Rosario”








*Iglesia de San Francisco*

Iglesia de San Francisco, está ubicada en la Plaza Bolognesi s/n. Fue construida en el año 1777 gracias a la benefactora Doña María Ri to Zubizarreta y se conserva casi intacta pese a los movimientos sísmicos que ha soportado. 

En su edificación de planta en forma de cruz con una sola nave, ha mantenido por siglos el estilo mestizo que caracterizaba la mayoría de los templos andinos.

En el interior destacan los retablos barrocos, tallados en madera y bañados con pan de oro siendo el más afamado el dedicado a san francisco sus altares están bañados en pan de oro y plata.

El convento de San Francisco de Huancavelica se vincula a leyendas populares y a recuerdos de guerra. En las “tradiciones peruanas” escritas por el escritor peruano Ricardo Palma, se le relaciona con la leyenda del “padre sin cabeza” según dice que un padre franciscano se ahorcó en una de las celdas del convento y desde ese día sale a caminar por las noches y toca las campanas de la iglesia. 

También se dice que, durante la guerra del pacífico, en el siglo XIX, el convento acabo convertido en cuartel general del ejército comandado por Andrés Avelino Cáceres y la resistencia peruana. 

Cuenta una historia, que Cáceres vendió los instrumentos musicales del templo, con la intención de conseguir fondos para sostener a la tropa peruana durante su estadía.

Actualmente, en la plataforma delantera de la iglesia, se celebra el concurso de "danzantes de tijeras" los días 24 y 25 de Diciembre. Igualmente, el 6 de Enero de cada año se escenifica la “adoración de los reyes magos”, la fiesta a manera de auto sacramental, extiende su escenario por casi toda la ciudad de Huancavelica. 

Cuentan los más antiguos pobladores que las siete iglesias de Huancavelica, estaban interconectadas por conductos subterráneos para que los evangelizadores católicos pudieran programar escapes ante los ataques de los indígenas.


























*Iglesia de San Juan de Dios *

Ubicada en la Plaza San Juan de Dios, fue construida e n el siglo XVII con características neoclásicas, contiene gran variedad de pinturas de la escuela huamanguina.








*Iglesia de Santo Domingo *

Iglesia de Santo Domingo, está ubicada en Plazoleta de Santo Domingo s/n (intersección de los Jirones Virrey Toledo y Carabaya).

Construcción del siglo XVI, 30 años después de la fundación de la ciudad de Huancavelica.

En ella se venera a la Virgen del Rosario y a Santo Domingo, imágenes de fino arte que fueron traídas de Roma, según la leyenda este templo se comunicaba con el templo de San Francisco.



































Portada del ex convento de los dominicos, ubicado a 10 metros de la plazoleta de Santo Domingo.


























*Iglesia San Sebastián * 

Iglesia San Sebastián, está ubicada en la Plaza Bolognesi s/n. Tiene una fachada neoclásica del siglo XVIII; el cielo raso de la nave derecha es de pan de oro, única muestra de este trabajo en el Perú. 
En el altar menor se encuentra el Señor del Prendimiento, imagen principal y que convoca a miles de fieles en la Semana Santa.

















*Iglesia de la Ascensión *

Iglesia de la Ascensión, está ubicada en la Plaza Ascensión, barrio de la Ascensión. Monumento religioso y aristocrático parece prolongación cristalizada de las propias rocas, mostrando una arquitectura morisca (de descendientes de musulmanes) sumada al espíritu indígena.

*Iglesia de San Cristóbal *

Iglesia de San Cristóbal, está ubicada en la Plaza de San Cristóbal. Posee murales de la pintura Huancavelicana de finales del siglo XVIII. 

Es importante observar, la mezcla de lo hispano y lo indígena. También aquí se encontrarán cuadros de la Escuela Cuzqueña. 

Hermoso paisaje de la plazoleta de San Cristóbal recién remodelado, denominado ahora parque Ecoturístico de San Cristóbal.


























*Arco de Santa Inés de Pata*, este peculiar monumento marcaba la entrada principal de la ciudad. Su construcción con piedra termal sobre una roca que da una característica muy especial.








*Puente Colonial de las Ascensión*, está ubicado en Jr. Tambo de Mora; terminada la construcción de la iglesia en el Cercado de la Ascensión, se vio la necesidad de construir un puente para fortalecer la red del sistema del arriaje y obraje.

El puente tiene IV siglos de existencia y aun conserva su arquitectura original fue construido para unir la ciudad con la iglesia de la ascensión.

*Auditorio del barrio de San Cristóbal *

Auditorio del barrio de San Cristóbal, está uUbicado debajo de la plazoleta de San Cristóbal, construcción moderna








Ya px ... mucha info, ahora mas fotos :happy: :

Cine Teatro Sideral:


























Hotel Presidente:

















Arcos de Sn Cristobal:



























Aguas Termales de Sn Cristobal:

















Seccsachaca - Santuario del Amor

















Casona del INC:

















Anforas:

















Seguimos por otras casonas y pasajes:






























































Restaurante Candela:








Balcon:








Instituto Sta Rosa:








Mercado, negocios y comerciantes:

























































































Luto:








Llegando la noche:





















































Estaciòn del Tren:




























Adios!!!

















​
Y buehh espero que les haya gustado el viaje virtual a la Ciudad de Huancavelica, Bye y hasta otra oportunidad :cheers:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Qué hace un novio con un bouquet?? No me digan que luego lo tira.


----------



## Chanchamayo (Dec 21, 2007)

Interesante lo bueno de todo el perù eske a cualquier lado q vayas recibes un buen trato, y un rico plato de comida peruana q delicia.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

sinceramente huancavelica es hermozo,,los paisajes q la rodean son muy bellos.. y la ciudad llena de historia ,recomiendo mucho la ruta entre esta y huancayo...
ojala cambie pronto la suerte de esta ciudad!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy buen thread, felicitaciones!!!!!... esperemos tiempos mejores para Hvca. ...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Sí, esperemos que esta ciudad tenga más dinamismo.
Luce bastante tranquila; no deja d ellamarme la atención sus iglesias, en especial aquellas con portada de piedra roja. Con una buena restauración el centro luciría genial.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué bonito! Es una pena que se trate de la región más pobre de nuestro país.. pero como podemos ver, tiene muchísimo potencial.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Que bellos templos ... gracias por las fotos.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

GRACIAS POR LAS FOTOS, RECIEN TENGO LA OPORTUNIDAD DE VER ALGO DE HUANCAVELICA, ES TAN CERCA LLEGAR DESDE HUANCAYO AHORA CON LA VIA ASFALTADA SE HACE MAS RAPIDO QUE EN TREN, APROXIMADAMENTE DOS HORAS A MENOS TIEMPO. 

LA CIUDAD TIENE IGLESIAS COLONIALES HERMOZAS PERO ALGUNAS UN TANTO DESCUIDADAS, OJALA QUE EL ALCALDE Y EL PRESIENTE DE LA REGION AYUDEN EN LA CONSERVACION DE ESOS MONUMENTOS... 
FALTAN FOTOS DE LAS IGLESIAS DE ACOBAMBA Y LA IGLESIA DE LA VIRGEN DEL COCHARCAS QUE SON TAMBIEN MAJESTUOSAS.. :banana:


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Locazo el thread Andrew, oye pero creo que sería bueno no colocar tantas fotos en el primer post, espero hayas guardado algunas para las siguientes páginas, saludos.


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Me gusta mucho los centros pequeños y casi apretados de la sierra le dan su toque especial. Por otra parte se nota el descuido de la ciudad y la gran pobreza del departamento en tan solo su capital hno:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

buenas fotos, Linda ciudad!!!


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Me gustan sus iglesias y esos callejones se ven bien.
Un buen trabajo de conservación y fácilmente se transforman en un circuito de "iglesias y callejones"


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

De saber que fue una de las ciudades más ricas durante el virreynato, y ahora es una de las más pobres. Esta ciudad merece ser puesta en valor.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, sigan visitando el thread cuando gusten


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Simpatica recopilacion de fotos Andres.......bien pintoresco Huancavelica y un entorno natural impactante.......me gusto el trencito


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

No dejo de seguir contemplando las fotos, que iglesias para mas bonitas... esperemos que se unan algunos amigos huancavelicanos para seguir mostrando la ciudad.. :cheers::cheers:


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Ohh es como la cenicienta del Perú... dan pena algunas fotos donde se ve que siendo una ciudad con tanto potencial sea tan pobre y descuidada, se nota que en un pasado tuvo un mejor pasar... ojala se tomara alguna medida para poder hacer que salga adelante... por otra parte los lugares son exotico y las iglesias bonitas, la gente a pesar de todo se ve cordial y feliz.


----------



## cesar2727 (Jul 31, 2008)

*LAS FOTOS ESTAN Bonitas*

las fotos estan bonitas, como alguien escribio antes en este foro, para los que viajan a huancavelica, recomiendo que viajen en tren para que vean los paisajes que hay entre esta cuidad y huancayo.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

bonitas fotos del lugar... nada mal


----------

